# $ 2,600.00 Spoo?



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm looking for my first poodle. I understand that toy's typically cost more than mini's and spoos since they have a smaller litter.

I've been researching breeders and prices of the different sizes and have only spoken with two toy breeders so far and from what I understand they are the lower end price wise. Then while looking I have come across two different spoo breeders with one charging 2,000.00 and the other 2,600.00!! I was shocked.

If that is the going price of a well bred spoo I'm scared waiting to hear what a well bred toy is going to cost.

I'm wondering if some of you might help me with average costs of a toy?


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

In my search for a mini (much harder to find than tpoos or spoos, IMHO) I found price varied by location. In a conversation with a woman at Poodle Club of America, I learned that toys are very popular on the west coast, standards are very popular on the east coast. Prices reflect supply and demand I guess. I see you are from Oregon. We also live in Oregon. I strongly suggest calling PCA and ask them for reputable breeders in your area. where in OR are you located? We live in Sisters.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi Lori, I'm in Ashland. While searching I noticed there are not many toy breeders in our area that show. I will try calling PCA. Thank's so much for the suggestion.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is the contact information for Mary Olund who is the western region PCA breeder referral contact.

Good luck finding your dream pup.

Mary Olund
Phone: (415) 457-4648 
Email: [email protected]
Accepting calls from 7:00 AM to 7:00 PM Pacific time


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Lily cd re, 
Thank you so much!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Great advice Lori G!

Puppy Love, I'm also from Oregon. I haven't been searching for a dog so I can't accurately say price wise, but just in my opinion, I think $2,600 is way too much to pay for any size Poodle! For a well bred toy, I would pay $1,000, maybe 1,200, but absolutely no more than that. My husband and I are in retirement age, and we have to think about our future in saving as much money as we can, in case we have to someday go into assisted living. So there's no way that we would pay more than that for a dog. 

I agree with Lori G, check with PCA. They would be the best place to start.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Kathy that's what I was thinking price wise too, but then I've heard from a few people that 1,500.00 was very low end for a toy.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I have paid $1000 to $2000 for both my Portuguese Water Dogs and my poodles. In more recent years it has been $1500 and $2000. I have not found a well bred PWD or poodle for $1000 for some years.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Mini Poo, That's what I was wondering, if prices were rising with the good breeders and by how much.
Thank you


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Others can give you more feedback. I paid $1000 some 17 years ago for a PWD. Then $1500 15 yrs ago for a PWD. Then 5 years ago and also last year I paid $2000 each for a poodle and PWD.

When I went looking for a poodle last year the most common price I saw was $1500. I also saw $2000 and $2500 as well. $2000 was the most I was willing to pay. Since I was being picky about color, sex, temprament, and age, I was willing to pay more than the $1500 I saw more often.


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm on the waiting list with a mini breeder. Her price is $1800. It's more than I'd like to pay but I love her dogs. She does all the testing, etc. We paid $800 for a top quality mini Aussie in 2001. That same breeder's price is now $1600. So when I decided to get a poodle this time, the price didn't shock me. But I'd only pay that for someone who had the creds to prove the quality. I've learned a lot on this forum, and then looking at tons of breeder websites, about what makes a good poodle. 

Mary Olund is who I spoke with at PCA. While she didn't name the breeder I've chosen, I called three of the breeders she did refer me to. Two of those three highly recommended the one I've chosen.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I wasn't shocked by those prices for Standard Poodles. However, the only breeders that are getting rich are the millers and the mixers In Texas, for that coin you can get a fully health tested puppy, long term health guarantee from GCH/CH parents. I get the impression from my brief subscription to Poodle Variety that the sky could be the limit in the offspring of top dogs in all three sizes. Supply and demand.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

If you're willing to buy from Canada, a toy would be around 1200$ cad which would be about 925$ US + shipping. I guess you would be saving a few hundred bucks. I think a Spoo would go for about the same, maybe a little less.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Wow, those are some jumps in prices. I've seen so many beautiful poodles in the US but I have also seen many from breeders in Canada. If anyone has suggestions on breeders in Canada that would be great.
Thank you all


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I paid $2,000.00 three years ago for my toy. I live in So. California.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

And your baby is so beautiful. California would be closer to me than a lot. Do you mind my asking who your breeder is?


----------



## becoodle (Jan 30, 2016)

I paid $2000 australian dollars for my Spoo two weeks ago


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

The spoo pup I'm in line for will be costing me $2000. I actually love it that she posts this on her web site so it's unnecessary to ask. The breeder is in Utah. 

It's my impression (haven't done the research to check) that it's not possible to import a puppy from Canada until they are 12 weeks old. The reason is that they must have a rabies shot and paperwork in order to be allowed across the border. 

For what it might be worth, my last litter of Scotties sold for $1500, 5 years ago. I was told by an East Coaster that the price in their area was $2000-$2500 and that I was under priced.

BTW, I have to say that I did not make money on that litter, though I did break even that time. I didn't need a c-section for once (yay) but I did spend alot on stud fee, vet bills, food and testing the bitch beforehand. With Scotties, we don't have tail docking as an expense, and the genetic testing is not as extensive as with a Standard Poodle (don't know about mins and toys). 

Most of my litters, I laid out extra money, and dedicated 4 weeks of my time totally to the pups. I often shipped the bitch to another part of the country (and back) for breeding. I often needed c-sections and emergency care for one pup or another. I always had oxygen on hand and frequently had one or two pups that needed tube feeding for the first 3 weeks. Scotties are not the easiest neonates, and don't make the best mothers. Raising puppies is alot of work!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

After my experience with an "oops" breeding my neighbor had, she owned male and female - not registered but purebred, I would gladly pay up to 2k for a well bred puppy! Luce had 3 hip surgeries from 15 months old to 24 months old from dislocated hips! One hip was a shallow socket and the other hip is still a mystery why it dislocated.

The out of pocket was about $3000 !!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Puppy Love said:


> Kathy that's what I was thinking price wise too, but then I've heard from a few people that 1,500.00 was very low end for a toy.


I understand. I think if a person's health is good, and they know that, for the next 15 to 18 years, they would be able to financially care for a dog, then it's great if they can spend a lot of money to begin with, to get a well bred dog.

With us, our finances are limited, and I want to keep "saving" our money, to ensure that my pets that we have now, will continue getting the very best health care that's available. And also for us, in case of needed health care in the future.

One thing I've more recently considered is, if/when my health is better, to possibly getting a rescue Poodle, instead of spending thousands of dollars on one. That's just a thought that I'd had in recent months. That might be the best way to go, for US.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I have always found it odd - since the Toy litters are smaller than the Spoos, you would think that they would be priced higher, but they are not. Spoos are typically higher than Toys. Supply and demand I guess?
Anyhow, my toy breeder generally prices between $1,000 - $1,600 . All health testing, and Champion lines.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Luce said:


> After my experience with an "oops" breeding my neighbor had, she owned male and female - not registered but purebred, I would gladly pay up to 2k for a well bred puppy! Luce had 3 hip surgeries from 15 months old to 24 months old from dislocated hips! One hip was a shallow socket and the other hip is still a mystery why it dislocated.
> 
> 
> 
> The out of pocket was about $3000 !!



Sadly the cheap often winds up expensive. I know that you wouldn't have missed out on having Luce for anything, but I am sure that you wish that she had been blessed with a healthier body...


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Sidewinder- That is wonderful that your breeder does that. I've noticed a few breeders that have puppies on a site don't even show pic's of the parents, not even a picture of the pups with their mom. I couldn't buy a dog from someone who just held a pup up for a quick pic. I didn't know that about Canada, thank you for the info. And best of luck with your pup!!

Luce-Sorry to hear what happened to your pup. This is part of the reason I want to go breeder who shows rather than rescue. I've heard horror stories of people getting a rescue only to have it end up costing far more than 5 expensive show dog's would have cost. If I had the money to put out on multiple surgeries, etc., I'd be happy to help a rescue but I just don't.

Kathy that's why I decided to bite the bullet and go with a breeder. I did look at rescues for month's but actual poodles don't come up often unless they are much older or mixes.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Puppylove I sent you a PM


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Puppy Love said:


> Sidewinder- That is wonderful that your breeder does that. I've noticed a few breeders that have puppies on a site don't even show pic's of the parents, not even a picture of the pups with their mom. I couldn't buy a dog from someone who just held a pup up for a quick pic. I didn't know that about Canada, thank you for the info. And best of luck with your pup!!
> 
> Luce-Sorry to hear what happened to your pup. This is part of the reason I want to go breeder who shows rather than rescue. I've heard horror stories of people getting a rescue only to have it end up costing far more than 5 expensive show dog's would have cost. If I had the money to put out on multiple surgeries, etc., I'd be happy to help a rescue but I just don't.
> 
> Kathy that's why I decided to bite the bullet and go with a breeder. I did look at rescues for month's but actual poodles don't come up often unless they are much older or mixes.




Just going by my experiences of having purebred and AKC Poodles since 1977, until 2013.... all of my dogs ( except for Kaydee who came from a Hobby Breeder), came from backyard breeders ( or individual families whose female dog had become pregnant), and none of them ( except for Trina) ever had any significant health issues, until toward the end, where it was from natural causes. Aside from regular maintenance like grooming, etc, etc, yearly checkups, and teeth cleaning, my dogs were healthy right to the end ( except for Trina). 

I guess I have been just very lucky, because I've also heard of so many owners whose dogs came from very good reputable breeders, who did all of the necessary health testing, and their dogs STILL ended up with a lot of health issues.

What I'm saying is, I agree that it's best to find a good breeder who does all of the necessary health testing, but that still won't ensure that the dog will not have health problems. As I've always said, it's just the luck of the draw. 

If my health starts getting better, my preference of course is to get a puppy from a reputable breeder. However, I also know that I will not spend more than $1,200 for a dog. Because I've not had any significant health problems with my dogs in the past, I tend to think that I would rather take my chances, than to spend $2,000 or more. This of course is just "my own personal preference".


----------



## langley (Feb 24, 2016)

My toy was $1000, breeder outside of LA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

The spoo I'm on a waitlist for is going to cost me $2500canadian, but considering that a mutt cross from a bad breeder can be $1500+ and my great breeder is putting a lot more time and effort and research and money into her dogs, I don't think it's a ridiculous price. 
I'm also in an area that is pretty expensive, where a 1 bedroom apartment is $150,000+


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I bought a puppy who will be flown to me next week. There were many many ads for cheaper poodles, or to be on a waiting list for quite a while. I paid $1600 for mine, from a breeder, parents tested for everything, a health guarantee and genetic guarantee, and a questionnaire for me. Then she called to talk with me. 

In my life of dogs, there's no guarantee. But my pet quality dogs with some oddity usually meant there were more things wrong that you may never see. Such as juvie kidney failure. I've had one show quality dog that never had anything wrong except for dropping gobs of white hair all over everything. My daughter has had 2 nicer bred dogs and never had a problem. 

So I go with my chances are better buying a dog that is not pet quality, and maybe cleaner genetically. Both parents tested is certainly a big plus. 

And yes, I am paying the $27.00 a month for pet insurance. 

That's the best I can do. I can't do anymore than that. Hopefully it's enough.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> I bought a puppy who will be flown to me next week. There were many many ads for cheaper poodles, or to be on a waiting list for quite a while. I paid $1600 for mine, from a breeder, parents tested for everything, a health guarantee and genetic guarantee, and a questionnaire for me. Then she called to talk with me.
> 
> In my life of dogs, there's no guarantee. But my pet quality dogs with some oddity usually meant there were more things wrong that you may never see. Such as juvie kidney failure. I've had one show quality dog that never had anything wrong except for dropping gobs of white hair all over everything. My daughter has had 2 nicer bred dogs and never had a problem.
> 
> ...



I completely agree - you do the best humanly possible to start out with a healthy puppy who has good genes behind them, but after that your best health guarantee is Petplan or the like.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Mysticrealm said:


> The spoo I'm on a waitlist for is going to cost me $2500canadian, but considering that a mutt cross from a bad breeder can be $1500+ and my great breeder is putting a lot more time and effort and research and money into her dogs, I don't think it's a ridiculous price.
> I'm also in an area that is pretty expensive, where a 1 bedroom apartment is $150,000+


My gosh, $150,000 for a 1 bedroom apartment? Wow, that is expensive alright, lol.

I'm thinking that there are certain parts of the Country where " "everything" is more expensive. I'm sure glad I live in the West!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

The breeder that my dogs came from has hers priced at $2000 . I purchased a retired dog from her and then got a returned dog that had some behavior issues, given to me. My breeder does health test her dogs and she does only breed for improving the bred. My blue is 11 years old now and very healthy, she is still very beautiful too. I see other dogs her age and there is a huge difference in them. I have spent very little on vetting my girls, I think it pays to get a well bred dog. 

P.S. I was able to work through all of Stella's issues and she is a great dog now.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

It still gets me every time I read these threads that you pay the same amount going to a pet store with zero health testing.:banghead::banghead:


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Dechi said:


> If you're willing to buy from Canada, a toy would be around 1200$ cad which would be about 925$ US + shipping. I guess you would be saving a few hundred bucks. I think a Spoo would go for about the same, maybe a little less.


Dechi I've found prices for spoos across Canada have all been in the 2 - 3,000.00 range for a good breeder, and even a few bad ones. I have no idea about toys or minis, though I'd expect more than 1200.00, that surprises me.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

mom2Zoe said:


> It still gets me every time I read these threads that you pay the same amount going to a pet store with zero health testing.:banghead::banghead:



Oh, in Manhattan, I would pay 2-3 times what my girls cost for a pet shop poodle!
Folks are shocked when I tell them that you actually save a lot of money getting a puppy from across the country with hundreds of champions and full health testing behind them!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Caddy said:


> Dechi I've found prices for spoos across Canada have all been in the 2 - 3,000.00 range for a good breeder, and even a few bad ones. I have no idea about toys or minis, though I'd expect more than 1200.00, that surprises me.


I'm probably wrong, I didn't check or anything. I just assumed toys were more expensive.

Thanks for correcting me.

Surprisingly, around where I live backyard breeders sell their ugly, deformed toys 2000$ but good breeders let their good dogs go for 1200$ more or less.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Mysticrealm said:


> I'm also in an area that is pretty expensive, where a 1 bedroom apartment is $150,000+





TrixieTreasure said:


> My gosh, $150,000 for a 1 bedroom apartment? Wow, that is expensive alright, lol.
> 
> I'm thinking that there are certain parts of the Country where " "everything" is more expensive. I'm sure glad I live in the West!


It's all relative. I think $150,000 is dirt cheap. The lowest priced 1 bedroom condo in my town is $850,000. That's one of the reasons Oregon is so appealing to me.

To the original poster, good luck finding your toy--you seem to be doing everything right and it's good to have you here


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Dechi said:


> I'm probably wrong, I didn't check or anything. I just assumed toys were more expensive.
> 
> Thanks for correcting me.
> 
> Surprisingly, around where I live backyard breeders sell their ugly, deformed toys 2000$ but good breeders let their good dogs go for 1200$ more or less.



Ohhhh. :-( Okay, I want to make something clear here...what I'm about to say is MY problem and not anyone else's. I have nothing against you Dechi, and I know full well it was said just to make a point. But, I don't know, I just feel sad when I hear people saying the word ugly, or deformed when speaking about another living being. I hate it when it's in reference to human beings, and I hate it when it's in reference to animals. All animals , no matter what they look like, are beautiful, even when they are less than perfect. Sorry, I don't want to start an argument or offend, but I just felt I had to say that. I wouldn't be true to myself if I didn't.

Continuing on, I agree. Backyard breeders are of course are in it just for the money, where as the good reputable breeders are in it to help better the breed. A long time ago, on another forum, there was a discussion about this, where a couple of breeders were in on the discussion. Breaking down the costs of everything that goes into having a good and well bred dog, reputable breeders always come out losing money, not making it. It costs A LOT of money for all of the health testing that needs to be done, and when it's all said and done, reputable breeders are not making any money at all. And as one of the breeders on that forum said, it's the best feeling in all of the world just to know that they are producing and selling the best well bred dogs out there, and that's definitely more important than those $$$$ signs.


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

Champ means the dog has earned 15 points with two major wins.

Grand Champ means the dog has earned 25 points with 3 major wins, and one of the major wins must be from a specialty show.

Do I have this right so far?

And should you expect to pay more for pups from a GCH compared to CH?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poofs said:


> Champ means the dog has earned 15 points with two major wins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think so, not for a pet, probably for a show dog.
You want to look for a breeder who produces GCH and CH, but it should not matter if a pet quality is by or out of their most pointed dog or a dog that never saw the inside of a ring, it is still pet quality. Any pet quality from such a breeder is bound to be a WAY nicer dog than somebody who breeds "just for pets", but by definition, they are not show quality because they have one or two itty bitty qualities (too big or too small, a missing tooth, a small structural difference that only a pro could spot) etc.
I think that if I saw a breeder charging more for pet quality based upon it's particular parents, I would feel like they were selling status, and that would really rub me the wrong way....


----------



## Lexigirl (Mar 2, 2016)

I am paying $1000.00 for the tpoo we will be getting in a few weeks. My breeder is a small breeder on the Northern Oregon coast who does testing for patella luxation, heart disorders, and PRA on all of the dogs she breeds, and all of the dogs are purebred, pedigreed, and AKC registered, and her breeding studs are DNA certified by the AKC. Also, all of her puppies are guaranteed for 1 full year against any genetic life threatening disorders. Of course this is no guarantee problems won't crop up later, but I feel good about the puppy we are getting. I also had to fill out an extensive questionnaire, and we paid a visit to meet the puppy, see the mom and dad, and get a look around. It all checked out well, so I feel like we did our due diligence. 

10 years ago, I paid $1000.00 for our spoo. 16 years ago, I paid $650.00 for our tpoo. So I thought $1000.00 for this new puppy was reasonable.

Ironically, our healthiest dog was a poodle mix we paid $50.00 for back in 1985. Figures, doesn't it?

To the OP, let me know if you want this breeder's name. She has other toys available. Not sure what color you want, or gender, but I think she may have a couple of brown males available. I can also give you her website info if you want to take a look. She has been very responsive and proactive.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Here you will pay 2500 to 3800 for a toy and 1200 to 1800 for a standard, not sure what minis go for. That is why I started getting dogs from 8 months to 1.5 years and the most I paid for my last one was 600.00 she was 18 months old, got her from a vet who raised standards and was going to raise toys as well but my girl was to small to breed, lucky me. Except for my first one 40 years ago I average 300 to 400. Forty years ago my first cost me 350.00, my husband at the time about died of shock


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

TrixieTreasure said:


> Ohhhh. :-( Okay, I want to make something clear here...what I'm about to say is MY problem and not anyone else's. I have nothing against you Dechi, and I know full well it was said just to make a point. But, I don't know, I just feel sad when I hear people saying the word ugly, or deformed when speaking about another living being. I hate it when it's in reference to human beings, and I hate it when it's in reference to animals. All animals , no matter what they look like, are beautiful, even when they are less than perfect. Sorry, I don't want to start an argument or offend, but I just felt I had to say that. I wouldn't be true to myself if I didn't.


No offense taken TT. But I don't have the same opinion as you. Not everybody and every animal conforms to beauty standards, which is what I am talking about. You can be darn ugly but you can have the most beautiful soul in the world. A dog can be ugly and be the most devoted, faithful and loving creatures. Let's not mix the two. One is purely physical (beauty) and the other one depends on many psychological and spiritual factors (personality).

I know a lot of people think just like you. They're afraid to tell someone their dog is not built according to standards. I like the way show breeders describe their dogs, because it is purely objective. They won't say a dog is beautiful just because they love it. Beauty doesn't drive feelings. You don't love a dog or person more because it's got beautiful physical traits. Or if you do, it won't last long if the personality doesn't fit the bill...

I can name you all the dogs I've had in my life and tell you which ones were beautiful, and which ones weren't. My heart dog was not the custest of them at all... i loved them all but he was more special. The most beautiful one I had was not a dog I was truly in sync with. So you see, to me they are two different things.

So saying everyone is beautiful is, to me, a lie. Sorry.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I guess it mostly comes down to whether a person is in it for the money or into it for the love of the breed (plus money of course but secondary) If you're in it for love, you do want to breed healthy tested dogs to honor the breed and work on the breed being cleaner. And you would think that they would be more expensive. But careless dog breeders see that and want the big bucks too. Which may come down to whether testing was done to separate the better quality from the lesser quality or what they want to know about you. Better bred puppies are harder to get, mostly having a waiting list. It's just really hard to find reputable breeders that have tested the parents. Maybe word of mouth works. It's just so hard to know whether one is being told the truth or not. Show results would be good and I'm sure AKC would have them recorded somewhere.

I would hope someone selling quality pups would have documented proof of what they are selling. I came across an interesting document online last night. It was an inspection of the premises of the breeder I bought from. Made me feel better.

Ugly is ugly IMO. Does that mean reject? No. I had an ugly rooster named Ugly Eddie and he was ugly. And didn't we cry when he died. We just loved him so much . I think almost every night my husband came home from work, he was always the first thing we talked about, "what did Eddy do today?" 

As it was in Germany when I lived there years ago, you needed a license to breed or actually own a dog. In the villages, men would get together some Sunday mornings and shoot all the stray dogs. 

What about the theory about buying from a good breeder vs. adopting from a shelter or buying from a puppy mill? Many people would think I'm heartless that I would buy a well bred dog rather than adopt from a shelter . But I feel that adopting shelter dogs is supporting a massive problem we have here. BUying from a reputable breeder is supporting the right way of doing things. I change the channel when the sad doggie faces come on the tv. 

I am talking in generalities about shelter dogs.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Lexigirl said:


> I am paying $1000.00 for the tpoo we will be getting in a few weeks. My breeder is a small breeder on the Northern Oregon coast who does testing for patella luxation, heart disorders, and PRA on all of the dogs she breeds, and all of the dogs are purebred, pedigreed, and AKC registered, and her breeding studs are DNA certified by the AKC. Also, all of her puppies are guaranteed for 1 full year against any genetic life threatening disorders. Of course this is no guarantee problems won't crop up later, but I feel good about the puppy we are getting. I also had to fill out an extensive questionnaire, and we paid a visit to meet the puppy, see the mom and dad, and get a look around. It all checked out well, so I feel like we did our due diligence.
> 
> 10 years ago, I paid $1000.00 for our spoo. 16 years ago, I paid $650.00 for our tpoo. So I thought $1000.00 for this new puppy was reasonable.
> 
> ...




That's great!!! I 'm so happy that there is an Oregon breeder who is doing everything right, and within a reasonable price range too! Just another reason to be a proud Oregonian!

You probably don't know if she breeds Phantoms, do you? When I was searching last year, I had a difficult time finding any reputable breeder of Phantoms. Then my health got worse and I stopped searching. But someday, I would so love to get another little Phantom girl. Out of the 8 Poodles I've had over the years, 5 of them were Phantoms. I love all colors, but I just have a deep love for them. ❤


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I agree that there are plenty of straight up UGLY dogs. There are some ugly dogs that are super friendly and happy and they can make themselves cute, but it's kinda a 'they're so ugly they're cute' kinda way. 
I personally don't want an ugly dog. Now if I got a puppy and he grew up to be an ugly adult I would keep him and love him with all my heart. But I am going to choose puppies that have a high likelihood of growing up to be beautiful.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Lexigirl said:


> I am paying $1000.00 for the tpoo we will be getting in a few weeks. My breeder is a small breeder on the Northern Oregon coast who does testing for patella luxation, heart disorders, and PRA on all of the dogs she breeds, and all of the dogs are purebred, pedigreed, and AKC registered, and her breeding studs are DNA certified by the AKC. Also, all of her puppies are guaranteed for 1 full year against any genetic life threatening disorders. Of course this is no guarantee problems won't crop up later, but I feel good about the puppy we are getting. I also had to fill out an extensive questionnaire, and we paid a visit to meet the puppy, see the mom and dad, and get a look around. It all checked out well, so I feel like we did our due diligence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is good that your breeder does the appropriate health testing, but I take it from your post that the breeder does not/has not shown her dogs? The sentence "all of the dogs are purebred, pedigreed, and AKC registered, and her breeding studs are DNA certified by the AKC" feels like it was made to implicate quality, in dogs that have not been proven against their peers in the show ring, but really the human equivalent of such a sentence would be "he it Caucasian on both sides, has a "family tree", has a drivers license, and had a blood test done so that we can prove he is the baby daddy". That doesn't really tell you much about the quality of person he is, how healthy he is, or how good looking he is, now does it?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> No offense taken TT. But I don't have the same opinion as you. Not everybody and every animal conforms to beauty standards, which is what I am talking about. You can be darn ugly but you can have the most beautiful soul in the world. A dog can be ugly and be the most devoted, faithful and loving creatures. Let's not mix the two. One is purely physical (beauty) and the other one depends on many psychological and spiritual factors (personality).
> 
> I know a lot of people think just like you. They're afraid to tell someone their dog is not built according to standards. I like the way show breeders describe their dogs, because it is purely objective. They won't say a dog is beautiful just because they love it. Beauty doesn't drive feelings. You don't love a dog or person more because it's got beautiful physical traits. Or if you do, it won't last long if the personality doesn't fit the bill...
> 
> ...



And one of the wonderful things about poodles, unlike some other breeds, beauty equals health and function. A well built beautiful poodle is also a healthy, highly athletic DOG!
Show me a long backed, stumpy legged, poor coated, round - runny eyed poodle with an underbite and flying nun ears, and I will show you a sad dog who can barely amble out of bed and is racked with health problems!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Dechi said:


> No offense taken TT. But I don't have the same opinion as you. Not everybody and every animal conforms to beauty standards, which is what I am talking about. You can be darn ugly but you can have the most beautiful soul in the world. A dog can be ugly and be the most devoted, faithful and loving creatures. Let's not mix the two. One is purely physical (beauty) and the other one depends on many psychological and spiritual factors (personality).
> 
> I know a lot of people think just like you. They're afraid to tell someone their dog is not built according to standards. I like the way show breeders describe their dogs, because it is purely objective. They won't say a dog is beautiful just because they love it. Beauty doesn't drive feelings. You don't love a dog or person more because it's got beautiful physical traits. Or if you do, it won't last long if the personality doesn't fit the bill...
> 
> ...



No problem, and I certainly see your point, and understand it. 

I understand that not everybody and not every animal conforms to beauty standards. The problem that I have is mostly when people say that other people or animals are ugly or deformed, especially when a person or animal is singled out as such.

Maybe it's because I've seen first hand where people would make fun of those who are different. Mostly kids teasing other kids. I remember on the school bus, where kids would make fun of this one boy because he was very overweight and walked with a limp. I could see the hurt in his eyes every time he got on the school bus, and he knew they were making fun of him. I remember it clearly from all of those years ago, because I remember how badly I felt for him. As an adult, I've also overheard other adults say not so nice things about other adults as well. 

As for animals, I've had a couple of people on another Poodle forum, from the past ( and even to this day) make fun of Trina, saying that she was deformed, and looked ugly. To me, that's a horrible thing to say about any animal, and it's very hurtful to hear someone say that about another person's beloved Poodle. It doesn't matter that she didn't conform to the breed standard, it's just plain wrong and nasty for anyone to say that about another person's dog. I may find a person's dog not so beautiful either, ( according to what the breed standards state) ,but I would never say that to the owner, or to anyone. 


I believe that's why I get defensive when I hear someone say ugly or deformed when they are speaking about animals. I know you were speaking only in general terms, and I totally understand now what you meant by it.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Mysticrealm said:


> I agree that there are plenty of straight up UGLY dogs. There are some ugly dogs that are super friendly and happy and they can make themselves cute, but it's kinda a 'they're so ugly they're cute' kinda way.
> I personally don't want an ugly dog. Now if I got a puppy and he grew up to be an ugly adult I would keep him and love him with all my heart. But I am going to choose puppies that have a high likelihood of growing up to be beautiful.


This is where I'm different. I personally don't look at a dog more if it's cute. In fact, I'm more drawn to an animal where his looks are not the best. I always think to myself, the poor little thing can't help how it looks. I've thought this many times, and even one time when buying one of my Poddles. Tuffy was not the best looking one in the litter, but for some reason I was drawn to him. When I held him, cradled him in my arms, and got a lick on the face from him, I knew he was the one for me. When he grew up , he turned into a very handsome little boy. ❤


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

TrixieTreasure said:


> No problem, and I certainly see your point, and understand it.
> 
> I understand that not everybody and not every animal conforms to beauty standards. The problem that I have is mostly when people say that other people or animals are ugly or deformed, especially when a person or animal is singled out as such.
> 
> ...


I have to say that this song on you tube just opened my eyes so much I cried. Limp, overweight, school bus, you brought this song back to my mind. The video says everything. 

https://youtu.be/1u-niluB8HI


----------



## langley (Feb 24, 2016)

Dechi said:


> I'm probably wrong, I didn't check or anything. I just assumed toys were more expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My red toy is AKC from Denise Peterson and he was $1000. She sells the girls for a bit more, that seems normal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Just adorable. In this area they are much higher, but there are not many of them, a small toy will run 2500 to 3800. a regular toy will run 1500 to 2500. The last one I got was 18 months old and I got her for 600, however another lady wanted her and would have paid 1200, but the owner say my Bella and thought she would be better off with me. Thank heavens


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh, in Manhattan, I would pay 2-3 times what my girls cost for a pet shop poodle!
> Folks are shocked when I tell them that you actually save a lot of money getting a puppy from across the country with hundreds of champions and full health testing behind them!


Really? How much do they go for?
Bergen County is quite expensive . Zoe was 1,200. There were many dogs going for much higher up to 2,500.
I bought Zo from a small shop/groomer that only sells 5 dogs at any given time.The big pet shop on the highway dogs range from 1,200-2,500. In another thread I posted that they were busted by police, yet they are still open.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

mom2zoe I am sorry to hear that that big shop is still open. We had one near me that sold all sorts of "designer" puppies. They closed almost a year ago and I am happy to say that no one doing the same business has replaced them in the building.


----------



## ancientman (Nov 5, 2015)

Wow....I feel like I got mine for very cheap...She was 16 weeks old at that time.

My girl was $550 AKC registered champions blood line. (was $650 but haggled)
Her father was from Croatia and show dog champion.
Mother seems from US and Breeder was located in GA. 
When I saw both and felt like I must buy this girl immediately. I was just visiting to see future labradoodle puppy from same breeder but ended up to pay my spoo right there.

I have had hard time to endure my wife's anger though (unexpected family member!) but now they are closer than me each other....


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I was really surprised at the prices when I started looking. Until reading this thread. I ended up paying $1600 plus air flight and crate. 

I do feel like if someone is selling their dogs for high prices, they should be able to back up their prices with the health testing of the parents, and come from a professional that knows what they're doing. Years ago poodles had a very bad reputation until the organizations worked towards having the bad things bred out. It's worth a lot of money for someone (a breeder) to be educated in breeding dogs with lower risk of being genetically unhealthy. Sometimes it's hard to figure out if a breeder is upstanding or in it for the money.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> I was really surprised at the prices when I started looking. Until reading this thread. I ended up paying $1600 plus air flight and crate.
> 
> I do feel like if someone is selling their dogs for high prices, they should be able to back up their prices with the health testing of the parents, and come from a professional that knows what they're doing. Years ago poodles had a very bad reputation until the organizations worked towards having the bad things bred out. It's worth a lot of money for someone (a breeder) to be educated in breeding dogs with lower risk of being genetically unhealthy. Sometimes it's hard to figure out if a breeder is upstanding or in it for the money.



Some of the breeders on Facebook really aggravate me - they talk the talk - "you get what you pay for", "better to pay a little more for a well bred poodle, than to pay big vet bills later", only problem is that they are breeding dwarfy round eyed toys with zero health testing and shipping them out at 8 weeks old, and charging the same or more than a health testing show breeder!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

mom2Zoe said:


> Really? How much do they go for?
> 
> Bergen County is quite expensive . Zoe was 1,200. There were many dogs going for much higher up to 2,500.
> 
> I bought Zo from a small shop/groomer that only sells 5 dogs at any given time.The big pet shop on the highway dogs range from 1,200-2,500. In another thread I posted that they were busted by police, yet they are still open.



I really don't know what it is currently (thankfully there are less pet stores around now), but 15 years ago, back when I aid $1,500 for Taylee, Tangee, and Teaka, pet shops here were getting around $3,500 - $4,500 for a small poodle.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I really don't know what it is currently (thankfully there are less pet stores around now), but 15 years ago, back when I aid $1,500 for Taylee, Tangee, and Teaka, pet shops here were getting around $3,500 - $4,500 for a small poodle.


They do the same thing here. I got a beak on Cayenne due to 18 months old, and she was bullying her sister and to small to breed, I lucked out


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

All this talk about the purchase price....nothing compared to raising the dog! I must be up to $15K in one year, _not including the purchase price_!! *Vet bills*, insurance, food, *chews*, toys, training, boarding, *grooming*...it sure adds up. The spoo is by far the most high maintenance breed.

*bolded items cost the most


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> All this talk about the purchase price....nothing compared to raising the dog! I must be up to $15K in one year, _not including the purchase price_!! *Vet bills*, insurance, food, *chews*, toys, training, boarding, *grooming*...it sure adds up. The spoo is by far the most high maintenance breed.
> 
> 
> 
> *bolded items cost the most



Absolutely, I always say that the purchase price is but a drop in the bucket of the cost of raising a dog - and if you have to fret about a few extra dollars for a well bred health tested one, then sorry, but you really are not ready for this ride!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

langley said:


> My red toy is AKC from Denise Peterson and he was $1000. She sells the girls for a bit more, that seems normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To me, normal ( talking about only Toys), would be $1000 to $1200 for both male or female. Maybe $1400 at the very most. That's the most that I believe a well bred dog should cost. I just can't see spending $2000 or more for any dog. Maybe that's because the health of my past dogs has, for the most part, always been good. Some of them had health issues, but nothing that we couldn't handle financially as they came up. With my dogs ( except for one) being pretty healthy all of their lives, I just can't wrap my brain around spending more than $1000 to $1200 for a well bred purebred Poodle.


On the other hand, I think if I was 20 years younger, I might would think differently on how much I would pay for a dog. But not now. My DH and I are older, retired, with health issues, and we have to be realistic with our finances. We're lucky that we're okay for right now. But I have to think of the future. We know that living in a nursing home or in an assisted living, isn't cheap. Personally, unless someone is extremely rich, I think it's important for all people to think about these things.

Just being serious, and honest, here.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

There's more to life than dogs! But having said that, I enjoy living an organic, natural life. I have a huge garden, work hard, exercise harder, and try never to put something dishonest, unnatural or processed into my life. After all that, if there is a dog (or chickens (not that that would ever happen) or horse) I love that is $2,600, I will totally go for her/him! But I respect those who are on a stricter budget


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Indiana said:


> There's more to life than dogs!


Like what?


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> Like what?




Maybe she meant, "there's more to life than JUST dogs?" If so, I would have to agree with that. There's also CATS!! ❤


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Some of the breeders on Facebook really aggravate me - they talk the talk - "you get what you pay for", "better to pay a little more for a well bred poodle, than to pay big vet bills later", only problem is that they are breeding dwarfy round eyed toys with zero health testing and shipping them out at 8 weeks old, and charging the same or more than a health testing show breeder!


LOL, I noticed that a lot. I realized that some poodles are not very attractive. When I saw Roxy's face I knew she was mine!


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

I spent about a year talking to breeders, owners, and handlers before purchasing my toy poodle puppy in March. For a well-bred toy puppy from a Breeder of Merit, $2000 seems to be a pretty typical price.


----------

